# I m a digit forum addict...



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

R u..too as the title says....
well i spend ...3-4 hrs on weekdays only...
so there lots of users hanging out in front of their desktop on this site...

If i m not wrong i know some of them who r really addicted 2 these forum
they r...
1) Pathik
2) Comp@ddict
3) KpowerMania

 cool ha!!!


----------



## adi007 (Oct 31, 2008)

U forgot Metal Head Gautham 
Even i am addicted but i am too lazy to type and post but i will check the forum daily for atleast 1+ hrs


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^ 
me too...even though i post less but use it for around 2-2.5hrs a day


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, let me tell u guys my daily routine.

Weekdays (Monday to Friday) 
Come office @ 10 A.M
Log In to Forum @10.30 and log out @6.30/7.30. During this I constantly keep pressing the "New Posts" link within an interval of 2-5 mins.
Going home log-in again @8.30 remain online till 1to 1.30A.M. (Most of time idle as might be watching a movie)
B4 going to bed (1.30a.m avg daily) do a "New posts" again if found some interesting or found people r in trouble sit again to respond.

Weekends (Friday night 8.30 to Sunday Night)
Log in @ 8.30P.M, stay till 3-4A.M
Saturday and Sunday morning log-in@11.30A.M. stay till 2.30P.M again @7.30 or 8.30P.M till midnight.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

/me too addicted to the forum since 2006


----------



## blueshift (Oct 31, 2008)

I am glad I am not addicted to anything!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Did someone mention me ? .


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 31, 2008)

I use the forum for 4 hours daily since the last one year. I nowadays do NOTHING other than internet, technology and with it comes Digit Forum. On holidays; the 4hr stretches to 8. 

I eat infront of my computer. I watch TV while surfing the net. I play guitar in front of computer. And mostly its Forums that I am using, DIGIT Forum included.

I'm really getting addict and am facing probs from amny spheres..


----------



## swatkat (Oct 31, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ...
> I'm really getting addict and am facing probs from amny spheres..



It's time to stop visiting forums, maybe...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am no more Digit forum addict.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm glad to say that I'm not an addict. It's MSDN *and* digit forum for me. The mag's better than the forum though! That's why I got a real low post count and post rate(0.07) too!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2008)

I am not an addict anymore. Hopefully. Don't post much except in Chit Chat.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 31, 2008)

swatkat said:
			
		

> It's time to stop visiting forums, maybe...


 thanks.. signing off in 20 mins.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I'm too an addict, but nowadays I don't feel like posting much. I'm just happy browsing the forum and PMing to friends. You can always find me online browsing the forum as late as 5am in the morning.......



KPower Mania said:


> Did someone mention me ? .


Yeah, spammer........


----------



## din (Oct 31, 2008)

Uncle addict


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, let me tell u guys my daily routine.
> 
> Weekdays (Monday to Friday)
> Come office @ 10 A.M
> ...


 
Yeah..cool...ur statements match with ur siggy...



KPower Mania said:


> Did someone mention me ? .


Well i guess i was wrong then...hardcore addict hahaha !!!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm too


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm kinda an addict as well....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

Reporting for duty, SIR!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Reporting for suty, SIR!


 
???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> R u..too as the title says....





Kl@w-24 said:


> Reporting for suty, SIR!



Geddit? Geddit??


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2008)

Not an addict, but do check the forums everyday.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Geddit? Geddit??


 
but wats suty ???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> but wats suty ???



Err... That's a typo 
Corrected now...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Ya me too...but not 3hrs every weekend...but around 1-2hrs


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> but wats suty ???





Kl@w-24 said:


> Err... That's a typo
> Corrected now...



lol nice


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^^^^


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 1, 2008)

Me too.

@beta testing
Is your avatar the guy from Numb3rs?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Me too.
> 
> @beta testing
> Is your avatar the guy from Numb3rs?



OMG!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Sathish (Nov 1, 2008)

im also an addictive to digit forum.. 
daily i have spent nearly 30-45 minutes.i never sleep without touching this forum.
this forum boosts my interests to learn the views of some professional.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

lool 30-45 minutes is not addiction.

It's like when you dream,eat and sleep with it in your mind, then its the addiction.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 1, 2008)

Kaunse ki Maut aayi hai jo meri Awesomeness ko bhool gaya? Humbhi hain yahan pe, faltu ki posts chahe naa karoon, per hota yahin hoon main bhi.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Me too.
> 
> @beta testing
> Is your avatar the guy from Numb3rs?



BTW, I never watch TV for anything except football.
The guy in the avatar is John Terry, captain of Chelsea and also captain of the England national team.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ No, i meant the avatar you had like 9 hours back. (lol srsly addicted to this forum)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^That was John Terry too .


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 2, 2008)

Ah okay. he srsly looked like the guy from Numb3rs.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 2, 2008)

Now I become addicted here. Though joined in September 2005 []


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> lool 30-45 minutes is not addiction.
> 
> It's like when you dream,eat and sleep with it in your mind, then its the addiction.



yep I'd go with T......addiction here seems to be taken as when you log in to think digit every day, and spend couple of hrs. That would not be addiction . addiction is when you are almost every time thinking to get the forum open and thrive to reply/read/share.

I can term myself an addict if we take former as the case, but if we talk about later I feel the symptoms are there some times specially when I have seriously taken time to explain things and I'd admit I feel bad when people do not appreciate the effort.

Anyway 3,4 hrs a day is normal for me. I have the forum page opened the entire 9 hrs I am in office BTW.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

sam9s said:


> yep I'd go with T......addiction here seems to be taken as when you log in to think digit every day, and spend couple of hrs. That would not be addiction . addiction is when you are almost every time thinking to get the forum open and thrive to reply/read/share.
> 
> I can term myself an addict if we take former as the case, but if we talk about later I feel the symptoms are there some times specially when I have seriously taken time to explain things and I'd admit I feel bad when people do not appreciate the effort.
> 
> Anyway *3,4 hrs a day is normal for me. I have the forum page opened the entire 9 hrs I am in office BTW.*


Same here buddy. check my post in first page.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I have the forum page opened the entire 9 hrs I am in office BTW.


 
Oh..then u shud have 2 refresh it every 20mins...so dat ur login session don't xpire...lolz


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Oh..then u shud have 2 refresh it every 20mins...so dat ur login session don't xpire...lolz



No, u don't need to.
In time of Log-In, just click the "Remember Me" check box. It doesn't remember ur PWD, but remembers ur session.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2008)

Was an addict. Not anymore. I hardly visit nowadays.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

^Yeah, goobi. Noticed that. Just yesterday, was thinking of PMing u for the reason.
Busy in studies or any other reasons?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

That means I aint an addict.... I am hardly online on the forums .


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> That means I aint an addict.... I am hardly online on the forums .


Hey, don't u go to school??
How come r u posting now?

From phone or Lab?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> That means I aint an addict.... I am hardly online on the forums .


U r an addict....D not Drug addict though)...can't u c ur name in my 1st post 
& pls don't cry....



rhitwick said:


> Hey, don't u go to school??
> How come r u posting now?
> 
> From phone or Lab?


 
well u c 1 good valid reason dat kpowermania is an addict...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Same here buddy. check my post in first page.



oops I missed that...God you have given the entire itinerary for your office schedule... , but good to see someone except me sticking to thinkdigit in office as well... 



KaranTh85 said:


> Oh..then u shud have 2 refresh it every 20mins...so dat ur login session don't xpire...lolz




Nope just as rhitwik said you can save the password, anyhow I use Chrome in office that saves the password n session so I dont have to keep refreshing.....)my fav browser Maxthon does not load my favs in office...I dont know for what reason) so I use chrome.

BTW I am posting this from office as well......


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

@rhitwick
Its the holidays going on in most schools and colleges, hence this sudden surge of teenage users.
Even my college holidays are going on now....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

I have Diwali vacations..... till 11th .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I have Diwali vacations..... till 11th .


 
Mauja hi Mauja


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

@thewisecrab

You are in college :O:O


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I have Diwali vacations..... till 11th .


Great..mine are till 10th 
and my college terms with pracs start a week later...wont be much online after 10th 


KPower Mania said:


> @thewisecrab
> 
> You are in college :O:O



What did you think...I'm 14 yrs?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^I thought u might be in 11th-12th or something.....

BTW, my terminals starting from 18th o_0


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^I thought u might be in 11th-12th or


In Mumbai, that is referred to as college
And "your idea of college" is referred to as "degrees" or "grads"


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

o_0


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Yeah, I've also heard.
 Some junior college-senior college concept is here.

But u guys r getting a Looooong holiday. 
Njoy.

But yaar, ab to patake phodna bandh karo. Ab thoda jayda ho raha hai


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> In Mumbai, that is referred to as college
> And "your idea of college" is referred to as "degrees" or "grads"


 
But when i was in 12th we used 2 call it highschool or school with uniform & not college...
& Kpower is ryt degree or grads means after 10+2


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> But yaar, ab to patake phodna bandh karo. Ab thoda jayda ho raha hai


Ka? Tumhaala kashaalaa nuksaan hoto? [Marathi is average ]


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> But when i was in 12th we used 2 call it highschool or school with uniform & not college...
> & Kpower is ryt degree or grads means after 10+2



High school is 10th and 12th is called intermediate. College is any professional course you take..... Bachelor's, Masters etc. Degrees, grads all are same. ..... cheez man you all have your own definitions....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

^^
Chill dude..this thread is for addicted candidates only, hence the "dazed" definitions


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> [Marathi is average ]


And I don't know it. Reading/writing/telling/understanding
psst, don't tell "HIM".


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Ka? Tumhaala kashaalaa nuksaan hoto? [Marathi is average ]


 
Tyala kai nuksaan nahi hoto...tumhi tension gheyu nakka...
aatta laahaan break ghya...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2008)

I roam around digit forum for about 4-5 hrs weekdays... and 30-45 mins at weekend...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> And I don't know it. Reading/writing/telling/understanding
> psst, don't tell "HIM".


Dont tell who? .....................


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 3, 2008)

I am a big addict of digit forum..In office or home .. I constantly press New posts / Today's posts every 1-5 mintes  

THINK ADDICTION -->THINK DIGIT


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Tyala kai nuksaan nahi hoto...tumhi tension gheyu nakka...
> aatta laahaan break ghya...


Malaa Mahit aahe re...mi tyacha fajiti karat hoto (I hope fajiti means having fun )


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2008)

e, plz, guys, in office I was takin assistance of my Marathi colleague to understand ur comments. Now in home there is none.
To kal phir 10.30 ke bad se chalu hona tum log.
Thik hai?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> e, plz, guys, in office I was takin assistance of my Marathi colleague to understand ur comments. Now in home there is none.
> To kal phir 10.30 ke bad se chalu hona tum log.
> Thik hai?


Tumhi Kaalji Gheu Nakaa. Bara?


----------

